# where to fill up with water?



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Not really done much wild camping before, but we're planning a week based around Edinburgh and aren't going to book any sites. I've heard it's easy to find places to spend the night in Scotland but just wondered what you do about filling up with water when wild camping?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Garages (if you ask nicely) and cemeteries (asked but never received any reply  )


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

very interesting question, I use public tolets as well..... garages tend now to be measured.... with my van I'm useing about 60ltrs a day so I need lots of water.... :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We asked at a garage in Scotland last week over Newtonmore way, £4 they wanted for water, it's not what they got, what annoyed me was we'd just used them to fill up with diesel, tight fisted gits, not what we usually get in Scotland a by far.

We usually fill up with both at Morrisons, they also do a decent British atlas for only a quid with all there stores on it, very useful to have, We don't always use them for food as there's often a Lidl across the road, so we save a on fuel and food, it depends on what we're short of.

Water, gas, etc is plentiful in Scotland, places to empty it after you've had your fill are more difficult, but there are plenty of threads on here regarding that, so I won't repeat it all here.

The sign which always gets me thinking is.

"use only for radiators or windscreen washers" it must cost a small fortune to pipe in all this water just for under the bonnet.

We don't worry about it as we only use bottled water for drinking anyway.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I use filling stations but I always ask if I can have some water before I put the fuel in, and check that their tap works before filling too. I say, "I need some fuel and water for my tank, is it OK to use your tap to top up please?" That way I make it clear that I will be buying some but not a full tank of fuel. If they are too tight to allow me a few gallons of water I can move on to another place but I have never had a refusal, Alan.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We've used car wash facilities, they usually have a tap somewhere.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are near a C&CC site they do a motorhome stopover where you can empty and fill up including having showers for a couple of hours used to be £5 not sure what it is now. We can last up to three days before a good changeover bog is around two though if all three of us goes!


Greenie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> If you are near a C&CC site they do a motorhome stopover where you can empty and fill up including having showers for a couple of hours used to be £5 not sure what it is now. We can last up to three days before a good changeover bog is around two though if all three of us goes!
> 
> Greenie


Do you need to be a member, and is there a list of sites offering this facility, as we'd find it very useful.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes you have to be a member and I think it's most of them definitely the one at just outside Perth. I'll have a look at their website.

Greenie

There ya go!

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk:80/ukcampsites/clubsites/motorhomeservicepoints/

£6.60 now but there are also temporary holiday sites which offer good value now as well.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks everyone - some very helpful info there


----------

